# I Trashed My Princess Pad



## Nowhere (Apr 18, 2019)

I did a bit of hiking on the AT recently. And of coarse I got licked up by some weather. My pad was already doomed from the start, so I knew before hand a Plan-B to stay warm in my hammock. LEAVES! Look to the squirrel nests for inspiration. I can't promise staying dry but you can stay warm. Even when leaves are wet, it is remarkable insolation. The key is to contain it. I haven't tried putting leaves in between clothing yet but I am confident of that solution too. Yes it is Spring but it nice to finish off the wee-mornings in peace and in comfort. FYI I might prefer it over the pad. As far as bugs go, I have been using peppermint oil to deter. I just learned ticks like cedar trees!

Lastly, happy stealth camping; remember to always strive for a securer position, but to also take calculated risks and experiments. Everyday I go through the pros and cons of my latest campsite. The natural world is our best friend, so take the time to rightly understand it.


----------

